# yay my new rooster



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I beleive he is a white Cochin roo....is he or i put himin with the hens and they're cuddling with him yay


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Looks like a sweet boy. Congratulations!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like my White Cochin rooster, congrats!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats! Good luck with him!


----------

